# 12 hp TECUMSEH won't idle



## buddymax 10 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 12 hp tecumseh engine that wont idle. I tryed to clean carb. there are no adjustment scews. It runs fine on high speed jet. Can somebuddy tell me how to clean low speed jet.


----------



## JWT91 (Apr 9, 2008)

try putting some seafoam or some carb/fi cleaner for vehicals through it, not much like 1 cup through 1 gall of gas.
Justin


----------

